# Need to cut straight lines...Paper Cutter?



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I need to cut vinyl into squares. For the cost of a vinyl cutter with optical eye, would I be better off just getting a paper cutter? I seen some cutters as low as $30, but they did look kind lame. Can anyone recommend a straight line cutter, paper or vinyl.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

just use a metal straight edge and a sharp knife.

i don't think the paper cutters you are looking at will cut more than 1-2 at a time.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's the size you want, but there are square shaped die-cutters out there normally used by photo print shops. Sizes i've seen are 1"x1", 1.5"x1.5", and 2"x2". Available also are die-cutter used for business cards, so the size is maybe 2+"x3+". If you're going to use it regularly, you can also have it custom made.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a cheap priced cutter at Harbor frieght ($15.00). It works fine and seems to be of decent quality. All that being said you could go to joann fabrics and get a cuttind mat , a rotary cutter, and a clear plastic ruler for around ($20.00) and cut away. ... Good luck ..... JB


----------

